# Game #4: Cavs @ Raptors (11/7/2005)



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*VS* 

*Cleveland Cavaliers* *(1-2) @* *Toronto Raptors* *(0-3)*

_*STARTERS*_


*BENCH*


*TIME:* 4:00 pm PT, 7:00 pm ET
*TV:* FSOhio, *NBALP*
*Radio:* *WTAM 1100*
*Location:* *Air Canada Centre*, Toronto, Ontario

Cleveland comes into Toronto riding a two-game losing streak and looking to end that by finding a way to win on the road. Against the Spurs, the tide turned in the 3rd quarter and against the Grizzlies, the 4th quarter decided the game. It’s vital the Cavs learn from the last two games by making an effort to hang around longer. In the first few games, LeBron tended to start well but other teammates were slow to join the action. The entire calvary needs to show up from the jump and try to put pressure on the Raptors right away.


----------



## KingoftheCourt23 (Jul 20, 2005)

We cant lose this game. We have been beat on D badly the last two games and must play strong D to win games. The Raptors are not a very good team and the Cavs need to get a win before they come home against a good seattle team. I like the way the offense has played so far we just need to get the D together and stop the big runs from happening. I think the Cavs will pull out a big W and come home on a good note.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

I hope Marshall will be okay and the calf injury won't cause him to miss too many more games. We scored a lot of points against Memphis without Marshall last game but his shooting and rebounding was missed. Even though it's only been one game without Marshall, you can see what he means to us.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Even though it is on the road, this would be a very bad loss for the Cavs. No excuses for this one even w/o Marshall and AV


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

It will be hard for you guys to lose, we have been playing like garbage and our D sucks right now, i say a 10 pt win


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Could we be w/o Z, Marshall, and AV this game?

Our frontline is eroding quickly


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*It's a reunion of mixed feelings*











> More From The Plain Dealer | Subscribe To The Plain Dealer
> 
> *It’s a reunion of mixed feelings*
> *Frustrating tour with Raptors lingers for Cavs’ Marshall*
> ...


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Should be a win. Kind of has to be a win. Hughes, Lebron, and Gooden should be enough to get it done. Going 1-3 to start the season would be very humbling.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

7-0 lead. All the shots have been in the paint.

Just as I typed this, Rose hit a shot.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Very sloppy basketball from both sides.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Snow hits his second shot of the game. Good start.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

The defense can't have Brown happy. These guys need to get it into their heads not to give up penetration so easily. I think that starts with Lebron. He has to realize he sets the standard. And when he gives up penetration, then the whole rest of the team will as well. The leader has to set the tone.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Enter D. Jones.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Hughes with the rip and open court dunk. Nice.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

We're seeing Marshall/Gooden playing togther again.

Nice crossover by James.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Eric Snow getting Lebron's back.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Z and Luke Jackson into the game.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Rose on a roll.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

8 turnovers already. Ack!


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

24s at the end of 1.

Still sloppy looking out there. Pick up the intensity.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Luke with the long finger roll.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Great pass by Luke, hitting Z for the "and 1" play.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

The second quarter is flowing better. Marshall is looking pretty good out there. The lead is pushed to 9 points.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

The second unit has more offense than the first. Bringing Jones and Marshall off the bench with Z is a formidable second unit. It's going to take awhile for the first unit to come together like that. The first unit needs to focus on its D.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

I wonder if Sasha will play at all tonight (unless it is a blow out for us winning or us losing big). If that is the case, Luke is pulling ahead.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

CV is getting it done. Props to Charlie.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

51-45 Cavs, at the end of the 1st half.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

I love when Drew is out there rebounding. 

Is Sasha hurt? Playing time between those two is probably being decided on the practice court. They are so close in terms of taelnt


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Sasha isn't hurt. It's just that the last 2 games, it's obvious that Jackson has received the nod over him.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Gooden called for the offensive foul. But that's okay. He's already come out and continued to hit the boards, so that's good to see.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Snow has to push the damn tempo...I hate how he is always slow dribbing the ball up the court.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

^ Don't laugh at me but I'd rather see Hughes or even Luke bring the ball up. Seriously.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Nice! LBJ to LH for the dunk in transition.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

It's ironic because Snow came into the league as a guard that pushed the ball. But too many years of Larry Brown saying "slow it down", will slow you down. The strength of his game is his saavy and his speed. There's no real reason beyond habit, that Snow can't push the ball.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

remy23 said:


> ^ Don't laugh at me but I'd rather see Hughes or even Luke bring the ball up. Seriously.


Your not the only one, Snow is beginning to really irritate me. Luke is a better passer than Snow already.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

James posted up Mo Pete.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

James posted Mo Pete up again.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Mike James busting Jones up. Damon is having trouble even dribbling against James.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

LBJ needs to bring back that spin move in the post, people can't guard him down there and are just resorting to flopping when he tries to power dribble.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Luke Jackson nails a 3-ball.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

74-64 Cavs at the end of 3. Like the announcers were saying, it would have been nice if Cleveland could have created more distance and increased the lead. Towards the end, it was simply trading baskets back and forth.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Cavs can't seem to hit the baskets that would break this game wide open. 3's are rattling out. They better pull away soon, you don't want this Raptor team thinking it can steal one at the end.

I like that Luke is getting the PT, and making the most of it. Finding a role on the team. I also like how Brown is doing his rotations with LBJ and Hughes.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

I'm happy we didn't trade Luke, it's obvious he knows how to play. I like how he understands spacing and really complements Lebron well because he can play off the ball. 

Our pick and roll defense is a joke though, Brown needs to do nothing but practice that until it's drilled in our players heads how to prevent penetration on that play. If we do nothing else AT ALL I want to see the pick and roll defended, it's ridiculous.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Man I love donyell Marshall, everything he does is positive. I don't think i've seen him make a bad play this season, hopefully some of his bball IQ rubs off on Drew.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Yeah Drew can really improve as a player if he pays attention to Donyell. There's a lot of similarities in playing style, it took Marshall a long time to learn, and it was Karl Malone who finally taught him. Hopefully he is passing those lessons to Drew.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

D. Jones with the 3-ball and Hughes getting fouled on the drive. Maybe Cleveland can try and step up their play to put this away (instead of fighting until the buzzer sounds).


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

This is awesome. The Cavs are building their lead while Lebron sits on the bench. When is the last time the Cavs were good enough for that to happen? Looks like Mike Brown is going to do a great job of keeping Lebron's minutes within reason. It's not going to help his stats, but it will help him for the end of the season and into the playoffs.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Hughes has a sick crossover. He seems alot more assertive when LBJ is out of the game for some reason.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Larry knows he's the second mate. But with LeBron on the bench, there's nothing stopping Larry from being the top dog out there.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

The Cavs are looking loose out there. The offense is looking good. Gooden drew the foul with a little game, crafty move there. Good stuff. James hit Hughes for the jumper (always nice to see the James to Hughes connection) and James hit a jumper of his own.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Hughes and Lebron looking good out there together, we have to keep in mind they barely played at the same time in the preseason.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

James catches the lob from Jones.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Danny Ferry is the man.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Sasha threw up an airball.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

I wonder if there is any way Toronto would give up Mike James.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Mike James would be perfect to go along with D. Jones


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Box Score: Cleveland 105, Toronto 93*


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Yeah Mike James can penetrate, shoot the 3, and pressure PG's defensively.

Actually he would be a perfect, your right. That's exactly what we need out of our PG


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Good to see Z getting some rest. The big 4 coming through (Hughes, Lebron, Z, and Gooden)

Only negative is again we were outplayed from the PG spot. I wonder if we could trade a second rounder/Sasha or Luke for Mike James and a bad contract


----------



## garnett (May 13, 2003)

I don't think Mike James would be the best option for the Cavs. He has a history of ignoring star players, something that Houston fans were complaining about last season.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

garnett said:


> I don't think Mike James would be the best option for the Cavs. He has a history of ignoring star players, something that Houston fans were complaining about last season.


 Compared to what we have he would be a big improvement.


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

I really good game to watch, Hughes looked great out there... Great too see us pulling away with Lebron on the bench. And it really looked like Zydrunas was an outcast out there with the lineup of DJ-Hughes-Bron-Marshall... he just seems so slow and with Drew and Marshall we are quick and great shooters...

either way good game


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

James scoring efficiency has been outstanding in our 2 wins, 29ppg on 16.5 shots is unbelievable. The key to his game right now is penetration, when he gets to the line his rythym is much better. 

If he starts playing at that level more consistently going forward, we are gonna be tough to beat.


----------



## KingoftheCourt23 (Jul 20, 2005)

Thank you Cavs for playing good D in the 4th. I also like to thank Marshall and the rest of the team who boarded the heck out the ball. I really enjoyed watching this one and I am glad to see this team win before coming back home.


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

Luke looked good at moments then when he took it too the hoop a few times he got out of control. But i love Hughes and Marshall, and DJ is coming around. If anyone watched the game there were three 3-pointers that went in and out in the 4th quarter between Marshall and DJ.

And did anyone notice DJ taking it to the hoop tonight ?

But please lord get Eric Snow out of the starting lineup...


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

Mike James would be great, but what can the Cavs offer?


----------



## Spudd (Jun 20, 2004)

I dont get to watch many cavs games as they arent shown in my country, but i saw highlights of this game & after looking at the box score something that really impresses me is that both marshall & drew had double doubles. Drew really seems to be playing well, he just goes out & gives his 12 pts 9 reb every night. The only thing that that keeps popping up in my thoughts is that the cavs have been having low assist numbers so far throughout the season.
I would like to know what your thoughts are on why the assist numbers have been low, because it seems from what i read that the guys are playing very well with each other. 
After the 1st 4 games, its also come to my attention that i think the cavs are very underated, the way they are playing so far i think is great for a very new team, with varajeo coming back soon i see a very strong finish to the season for once by the cavs.
I'd also like to say i think either luke or sasha should be traded, not because they arent good players, but i just dont think we need both of them. I hate saying this because i think both players show effort & potential but they just arent in the right situation. The ideal situation would be trading newble & keeping the 2, however with his ugly contract i dont think that is going to happen.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

> Cavs forward LeBron James, whose past two trips to Toronto resulted in a 56-point game and a triple-double, had just an average game. Of course for him, average means 27 points, six assists and two blocks.
> 
> It was a more enjoyable night for Cavs forward Donyell Marshall, whose return to his old haunts was successful. Marshall, who defected from the Raptors after a frustrating finish to last season, returned from a calf strain to post his first double-double with the Cavs.
> 
> ...


http://www.ohio.com/mld/ohio/sports/basketball/nba/cleveland_cavaliers/13110330.htm


----------

